# New software feature making me carsick! How do I disable?



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

Hey everyone,

The new feature that shows video of the surrounding area makes me nauseous!! 

Advice on how to turn it off?

Thanks! 

PS - I'm allergic to owner's manuals. 🤪


----------



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

Hey everyone,

The new feature that shows video of the surrounding area makes me nauseous!! 

Advice on how to turn it off?

Thanks! 

PS - I'm allergic to owner's manuals. 🤪


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SEM said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The new feature that shows video of the surrounding area makes me nauseous!!
> 
> ...


Assume you mean when putting it into reverse. If so, you can swipe up/down to add/remove the side views.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I have no idea what you're talking about.

If you can't be bothered to look up the name of the feature, could you perhaps take a photo and share it here?


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

It sounds as if You have turned the backup camera on. It's the round circle with the dot on it that I think is a camera lens. 

Why do you expect others to read the manuals and do the work for you?


----------



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

Wow. Apologies for those I've offended here. I actually work 60+ hours a week leading a volunteer group so not a selfish dilletante. Just thought that checking with the knowledge base here, since neither software nor mechanics are my forte, would be a more efficient way to figure this out than spending a lot of time hunting through the manual with a lot of terminology I don't understand.

I've attached a photo as requested. This video happens while I am driving forward. When I press the x in the corner it will go away for a bit, but them pops up again.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SEM said:


> Wow. Apologies for those I've offended here.


Apologies if I appeared to be offended. I was not. I was trying to reply in the same spirit as your original comment (complete with smiley), but such nuances are hard to convey in print.


> I've attached a photo as requested. This video happens while I am driving forward.


That's the side repeater camera view. IIRC, that should only appear when you turn on your turn signal. But it should be configurable.

What version of software is your car running?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Certainly running a recent version of software.. can you try to drag and drop that image window to the RIGHT side, or LOWER RIGHT side?


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

SEM said:


> Wow. Apologies for those I've offended here. I actually work 60+ hours a week leading a volunteer group so not a selfish dilletante. Just thought that checking with the knowledge base here, since neither software nor mechanics are my forte, would be a more efficient way to figure this out than spending a lot of time hunting through the manual with a lot of terminology I don't understand.
> 
> I've attached a photo as requested. This video happens while I am driving forward. When I press the x in the corner it will go away for a bit, but them pops up again.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


That's the Blind Spot Camera view that Tesla added after many people asked for. I, and many other people, have it off because we think it's less useful than actually looking where you are turning. To turn it off, tap on the Controls icon (that's the icon of a car in the bottom left corner of the screen). Go to the Autopilot page, and find the Automatic Blind Spot Camera option. Turn it off.


----------



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you so much for identifying that my issue is the new blind spot camera view! I followed your instructions and voila, problem fixed. Much appreciated!


----------

